# Renaming files



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just connected K2 to computer via usb. I went in to rename a few files with a z in front in hopes that would put the files on the last page of K2. Didn't work. z doesn't show up when K2 is disconnected. Any ideas?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

If you were just naming the computer file -- like bookname.azw to be zbookname.azw -- that won't help, that has nothing to do with how they are sorted. See this thread -- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7675.0.html -- for more info on how to rename the book name.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help. After looking over those files you referenced, I was able to solve the problem. Since I had created the files, I had to rename them, send them to @free.Kindle.com, open them and save to computer. Then when I transferred them via usb, they showed up with the new name.

Problem solved. I love when that happens.


----------

